# Resizing Mask Suggestions? (BANE Urethane mask)



## Hallow_Vinny (Sep 4, 2012)

I purchased a Bane mask and it is heavy duty urethane. It is too tight in the piece running up over the head and too loose in the cheeks (I have an oval shaped head).

I was thinking of cutting and lacing it up somehow, but not sure if this would just rip out the holes. Any ideas? Mask photos below:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Put some sponge foam on the inside of the nose piece to soften the pressure against your face. Line the sides with some thicker craft foam to snug it up.


----------

